# List of your tank mates please



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm pondering when I do get a new tank if I should keep it strictly a sorirrity, or if I should incude tank mates. I've also thought of splitting the tank. Nothing is decided beyond the sorority. Tank size is also not decided upon. The only other fish I consistantly see being a companion is cory cats. If anyone who has tank mates with their betta wouldn't mind posting who's getting along i would appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## Loralyn94 (Jul 22, 2011)

Unfortunately I dont think my tank mate experience will help you much. I have a male betta, a ghost shrimp (there were originally three, one committed suicide, the other was killed?), and a mystery snail. I've heard cory's do okay with bettas. 

I hope you come to a good conclusion though. Post back with your final decision for sure and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I've only had tank mates once, and that was with my old man Joey back in 2005. I had silver dollars and a pleco


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I just have ghost shrimp, I find them really cute and interesting to watch - both of my shrimp and my female betta Tihs LOVE peas, she tears them apart and they all share- some bettas can view them as food though

I have heard platies do really well with bettas and they come in pretty colors, on a plus, since they give birth to live babies, additional nutrition is provided for your betta,


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

I've heard both that Platies do well, and then I've also heard they are fin nippers. *sighs* All I know for sure is the sorority. I'm leaning towards some Panda Coreys since they stay small, but I have to do some more research first. i will keep you all posted. Thanks for your posts! ^_^


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

In my sorority I have a African Butterfly fish, a Blue gourami, and a dragon Goby. Don't get a Dragon Goby though, I'm transferring it to a brackish tank after I upgrade my cichlid tank.
A lot of people have platy's, neons, African dwarf frogs and Molly's, but personally I wouldn't get molly's because they are also brackish.


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Copper!


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

I am setting up a sorority, I don't yet have any bettas in it just the tank mates. I am using fish that I have read cause no problems with bettas.

4 Ottos
3 Cory Cats
11 Neon Tetras

I'm then going to add 10 or so females and my tank will be good to go.


----------



## VegaFrankieTwee (Jul 25, 2011)

*Tankly Heaven*

I currently have a 10 gallon with a female betta, one molly, and one pleco.
They get allong fine. Once in a while my betta (Vega) will chase my molly (Twee) around a bit but there is no sign of true agression in it. 

Plus the big thing to keep in mind is every betta is different. Also that most bettas are raised alone and are not used to others in close proximities. Its fun to watch them get used to it lol


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

I usually stick with Albino Corys (1.5 -2 inches), Neon Tetras (1.5 inches), and Amano Shrimp (1.5+ inches). 

There are good recommendations above, but some (like the pleco) will absolutely outgrow the tank. Some people are okay with that, but I like to keep my fish for a long time. I've had horrible luck with ghost shrimp. Seems like even once my betta is used to them he'll get cranky and assassinate one. Amanos are too big to mess with. Neons can tick fish off occasionally, but they're far too fast to be killed and your betta will quickly learn it's not worth it to chase them.


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you all for the help. Now I just have to see what size tank I can get. That will end up being the main determining factor. I don't want to crowd the babies. ^_^


----------



## xXbrokencrownXx (Jun 18, 2011)

I had an African Dwarf Frog with my betta boy  they were totally fine together. I had to give the frog away though cause I couldn't sleep at night with his singing! After that, my boy got a little depressed, so i guessed they really liked eachother haha.  hoped that helped!


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

I've read into the african dwarf frogs some. I like the idea, but I know they need more care. I'm trying to think of how it would be if I was away for a while. I already have a friend who volonteered to take care of my fish if I'm gone, but the frog would be a bit more work. Based on all the betta I've been seeing and liking on the aquabid, even all the same seller, I think I'm just going to have a girly tank for them. When it's all decided I will post pics and all of that. Trying to not get to excited or go too overboard... I'll see if that works though...


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

On the topic of African Dwarf Frogs... They're illegal in some states as an invasive species. They are in VA... Might help with your decision.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

8 betta females and 2 Albino Coreydoras. id like to get a snail to go with them.


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

Guns, what sizer tank do you have?


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

a heavily planted (fake and real) 20 gallon tall.


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks, just trying to figure what size I should go for.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

im happy with my 20G, i recomend them!


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm deciding between a 14, 20, or 29... I think 20 will be the ultimate winner, but we'll see. Depends on how many little girls I decide I want, or "need" to have.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

lol i can have up to 12 girls in mine...MABEY 13 if i put more plants in and provide cover at the top.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I have neon tetras, glo-light tetras, african dwarf frogs, khuli loaches, ghost shrimp, and a mystery snail... Not all in the same tank of course! But i very often switch my bettas from tank to tank to keep them interested, so they have all seen the various tank mates and dont mind them. 

Also, ADFs are not as hard to care for as some people say... Mine are fat and happy, and all i do is drop pellets into the tank, or if it is blood worm day, then i drop blood worms. lol! Also, my male doesnt sing, even though i have a pair, but he is albino, so may be the acception to the case. XD

Or maybe i am just lucky, who knows. You can PM me if you want any more info on ADFs if you like.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have to say, the bigger the tank the easier it is to maintain. Personally, I would go with the 29g (I have one, LOVE) and heavily plant it. You could get away with a nice size sorority, a few cory's (that should be in groups of 3-4 or more) and a nice schooling fish. Tetras are good fish, they are fast enough to swim away from a Betta if there is any aggression.


----------

